# Mountain Dew



## thewoodlands (May 30, 2012)

http://www.kypost.com/dpp/lifestyle...k-with-Mountain-Dew-orange-juice1338384444653

I mixed half and half in a tall glass with ice tonight, tasted good.

zap


----------



## BrotherBart (May 30, 2012)

Sounds like a redneck Mimosa.


----------



## Defiant (May 30, 2012)

zap said:


> http://www.kypost.com/dpp/lifestyle...k-with-Mountain-Dew-orange-juice1338384444653
> 
> I mixed half and half in a tall glass with ice tonight, tasted good.
> 
> zap


Why???


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (May 30, 2012)

whatever works...I'm straight out with Sam Adams as I type


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 31, 2012)

Prolly good with some Grey Goose mixed in...


----------



## Delta-T (May 31, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Prolly good with some Grey Goose mixed in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
never mix anything with the goose....you mix with cheap booze. bottle of goose + straw = delta's shirtless tabletop dance lessons.


----------



## lukem (May 31, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Sounds like a redneck Mimosa.


 
Are you saying rednecks drink orange juice?


----------



## firebroad (May 31, 2012)

Are we talking about Mountain Dew(trademark), or mountain dew(Kentucky version)?
Anybody that goes to Taco Bell for breakfast should be considered armed and dangerous.


----------



## pen (May 31, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> never mix anything with the goose....you mix with cheap booze. bottle of goose + straw = delta's shirtless tabletop dance lessons.


 
This thread is sooooooooo done if anyone say's, "pics or it didn't happen!"


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 31, 2012)

UH Oh...watch out "The Closer" is looming.....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (May 31, 2012)

Photos, or it didn't occur. And NOT phots of Delta giving lessons. I'm thinking more photos as proof he actually had a victim, I mean student.


----------



## firebroad (May 31, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Why???


Caffeine kick?


----------



## Defiant (May 31, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Caffeine kick?


Thought so, this topic did get interesting for a while.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 1, 2012)

Why not Vodka, OJ and then Mountain Dew ? Taco Bell needs to step up


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 4, 2012)

I prefer my Mountain Dew neat.  In my younger days it wasn't unusual for me to start the work-day with 31 grams of sugar and a serious shot of caffine!


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2012)

Never could stand Mountain Dew,or its short-lived competitor from Coca-Cola called Mellow Yellow either.

Hate the taste of regular Red Bull (tried it once about 8 yrs ago),but do like Rockstar Tropical Punch & their Mango Orange flavors once in a while when I need an extra morning lift on a 12 hr workday.

Anyone else remember Jolt Cola from the mid-'80's or so? Man that stuff was like crank in a can lol.I think they outlawed it in some areas,no idea if that's just urban legend.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 4, 2012)

Surge anybody ! That was awful tasting and super super auger and caffeinated .


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 4, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Never could stand Mountain Dew,or its short-lived competitor from Coca-Cola called Mellow Yellow either.
> 
> Hate the taste of regular Red Bull (tried it once about 8 yrs ago),but do like Rockstar Tropical Punch & their Mango Orange flavors once in a while when I need an extra morning lift on a 12 hr workday.
> 
> Anyone else remember Jolt Cola from the mid-'80's or so? Man that stuff was like crank in a can lol.I think they outlawed it in some areas,no idea if that's just urban legend.


 C.J. Rapp went to school at Potsdam State, I met him through a friend who was at Potsdam State, party animal.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jolt_Cola

zap


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 4, 2012)

Isn't jolt still around ? I think I see there cans occasionally.

Pete


----------



## firebroad (Jun 4, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Never could stand Mountain Dew,or its short-lived competitor from Coca-Cola called Mellow Yellow either.
> 
> Hate the taste of regular Red Bull (tried it once about 8 yrs ago),but do like Rockstar Tropical Punch & their Mango Orange flavors once in a while when I need an extra morning lift on a 12 hr workday.
> 
> Anyone else remember Jolt Cola from the mid-'80's or so? Man that stuff was like crank in a can lol.I think they outlawed it in some areas,no idea if that's just urban legend.


Back in the late 80's the Late Mr. Firebroad bought a 2 litre bottle of Jolt. It was a weekend and I was out late with friends. Normally, if I would be coming in late, Rich would be asleep, but this time he was agitated and waiting up for me. After a little soothing, we decided it was the heavy duty caffeine that was responsible for his trouble, so he dumped the rest and never bought the stuff again. Now you have to understand that he didn't even drink coffee, so the effects were somewhat startling.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 4, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Surge anybody ! That was awful tasting and super super auger and caffeinated .


 Looks like C.J. Rapp has this going.


zap


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 5, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Surge anybody ! That was awful tasting and super super auger and caffeinated .


 


Pallet Pete said:


> Isn't jolt still around ? I think I see there cans occasionally.
> 
> Pete


 


Thistle said:


> Never could stand Mountain Dew,or its short-lived competitor from Coca-Cola called Mellow Yellow either.
> 
> Hate the taste of regular Red Bull (tried it once about 8 yrs ago),but do like Rockstar Tropical Punch & their Mango Orange flavors once in a while when I need an extra morning lift on a 12 hr workday.
> 
> Anyone else remember Jolt Cola from the mid-'80's or so? Man that stuff was like crank in a can lol.I think they outlawed it in some areas,no idea if that's just urban legend.


 
Jolt, Mellow Yellow are both still around.  Haven't seen Surge in a long time but I do remember it.


----------



## MishMouse (Jun 5, 2012)

They sell Jolt around here in 24oz al cans.

As for dew, try it mixed with Lime vodka and OJ.
My brother once drank a couple of Spuds glasses (32oz mug) of it and he broke out in hives.
He was happy, but itchy.

I like Mellow Yellow allot better than Dew.


----------

